# Is grooming necessary for a labradoodle?



## eduller (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi - I know that obviously light grooming such as brushing and trimming hair over eyes is necessary as well as occasional bathing, nail trimming, ear cleaning.

However, is there any reason other than preventing mats to clip or trim a labradoodle? I also know that coats vary, and also an adult coat can be different than a puppy coat. My guy is 4 months old and I would say has a fleece coat. He doesn't shed at all. No hair on the brush when I brush him. His fur ranges from spiral curly on his head and feet/lower legs to just slightly wavy along his back. I've had him for 6 weeks and other than the hair I trim around his eyes, his fur has never gotten any longer than it is. I brush him about twice a week, but he gets a full-body petting session every night during which I run my fingers through all of his fur. He has never had a mat so far. 

I like the scruffy/shaggy look. But should I get him clipped short for the summer so he doesn't overheat? I'm in Michigan, and it does get pretty hot in the summer and we spend quite a bit of time outdoors. Or is clipping just a matter of aesthetics for this kind of dog? Just trying to get an idea of how much grooming I should expect coming up.

I'll put some pictures below.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh god yes. The ones I know will mat badly and quickly if their coat isn't kept groomed. That doesn't mean you have to shave them down to the skin, but at least a short "puppy" style cut is probably going to make you a much happier doodle owner.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh yes, he will definitely need some grooming. It will definitely need to be clipped in some way, but you can keep it longer and shaggier if you are able to keep up with the brushing and combing it will require. I don't think that no clipping at all will be an option.

At 4 months, he is at least 4-5 months away from starting to get in his adult coat, and then adult coat continues to grow and change until 3-5 years of age. So the way his coat is now isn't at all indicative of how it will be when he's grown.

I will also add that you should start taking him to a groomer now. If he goes to the groomer for the first time at a year old after his coat is long and matted, that poor groomer is going to have a heck of a time. It will be easier and less stressful on everyone if he gets used to it now before he really needs it. They can just bathe him, clip his toenails, and gently get him used to the sound and feel of clippers.


----------



## eduller (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input folks. We always had dogs when I was growing up, but grooming was something that rich people did lol. I don't know how we managed not to murder any of our mutts through lack of grooming, but I don't remember ever even brushing any of them and they never got matted. Although, most of our dogs had very straight, smooth fur although a few of them had fairly longish coats.

I don't mind at all if I have to have him slightly clipped - just wasn't sure if it was going to be a necessity or not. He has been to the groomer for nail clipping and ear cleaning, and I do have a coupon for a free full puppy bath and 15 minute brushing session. I'll cash that baby in and take it from there.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Long straight coats are far easier to care for than doodle coats. I have a spaniel with very long fur and I only brush him every couple of weeks, but doodles mat much more than that because of the texture of their coat. Poodles will actually form dreds like a puli if allowed to grow out, and some doodle coats mat more easily than poodle coats. 

That's great that he's already been to the groomer! He's off to a good start.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You didn't have a doodle back then. Doodles' fur is far, far worse than poodle fur, and poodles require some serious grooming.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

What kind of research did you do before getting this mix/breed? What on earth did your breeder tell you? I'm not trying to be rude.. I'm just genuinely curious because a lot of doodle owners have NO idea how much work goes into these dogs before getting them. 

Yes.. your dog will need clipped eventually. I can guarantee you when that adult coat comes in you will see matting left and right if you do not brush it several times a week. Don't just surface brush, make sure you get down to the skin.. everywhere. If you don't keep up with it and your doodle has matting (trust me, it's very, very easy for a long doodle coat to get matted) then your groomer will have to shave them very short. If that happens.. please don't blame the groomer. 

Doodle coats are definitely worse than Poodle coats, for sure.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a schnauzer mix and his hair gets very ratty if not occasionally clipped, even with regular brushing.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Yes you do have to clip it. It will continue growing, basically like a sheep ('fleece coat' get it?) until it is impossible to brush and mats start to form until the dog is unable to walk.

Labradoodles usually need more grooming than a purebred poodle since their coat is looser and more prone to matting. Every 4-6 weeks seems to be the recommended time between professional grooming/clipping sessions.

Daily brushing right down to the skin will be needed to stop mats forming as well, and to remove all the loose hair that becomes trapped in the coat of these types of dogs.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just wanted to add to what everyone else has said that it's important to prevent mats not just for aesthetics. 

We have seen dogs at our shelter with that type of coat but the owner didn't maintain it... And the fur got matted, and it cut off circulation to a limb, and the limb had to be amputated.


----------



## eduller (Apr 16, 2015)

ForTheLoveOfDogs - 
I didn't get him from a breeder. We were actually literally driving out to visit a couple of breeders (not labradoodles), and my friend who had just gotten a puppy called me crying saying she made a mistake getting him and knew I was looking for a puppy and asked if we would at least take him for a few days while she got herself together. She didn't want him back after a few days, so we kept him. So that was that. His puppy coat is low-maintenance, and I am aware that his coat changes as he grows up, which is exactly why I came on here asking to know what to expect. 

I didn't say I was not going to get him groomed if needed and I certainly wouldn't blame a groomer for anything. I wouldn't blame my hairdresser if my hair got tangled in between cuts. No need for everyone to assume that I'm not willing to care for my dog because I'm asking a question on how to do so properly.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

eduller said:


> ForTheLoveOfDogs -
> I didn't get him from a breeder. We were actually literally driving out to visit a couple of breeders (not labradoodles), and my friend who had just gotten a puppy called me crying saying she made a mistake getting him and knew I was looking for a puppy and asked if we would at least take him for a few days while she got herself together. She didn't want him back after a few days, so we kept him. So that was that. His puppy coat is low-maintenance, and I am aware that his coat changes as he grows up, which is exactly why I came on here asking to know what to expect.
> 
> I didn't say I was not going to get him groomed if needed and I certainly wouldn't blame a groomer for anything. I wouldn't blame my hairdresser if my hair got tangled in between cuts. No need for everyone to assume that I'm not willing to care for my dog because I'm asking a question on how to do so properly.


I really was genuinely curious.. and wasn't bashing you if you hadn't done any research. That's a kind thing of you to take the puppy off her hands. 

Nobody is assuming that you won't care for your dog. We are all just trying tell you the work that goes into them and that yes, they do need clipped. I made the groomer remark because you would be amazed at how many people throw fits because their dogs needed shaved bald even though they were matted to the skin. I never said you were going to let it get to that, but I was warning you of the possibility if you were still figuring out how to care for the dogs coat and let it get matted by mistake.


----------



## eduller (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry - sometimes things read wrong on the internet, and it's easy to come down with "everyone is attacking me" syndrome. I appreciate the advice, and I feel sure now that I am prepared for the basic grooming requirements. I made an appt. for this weekend for a full "puppy package" at a well-reviewed local groomer. I spoke with the owner, and she said they have a number of golden- and labra-doodle clients and know what to do and that the puppy cuts are light trims to clean things up and acclimate the dog to being clipped. She gives free nail trims in between appointments, and they also have a full self-service area with tubs and even professional clippers that you can use yourself for a fee. And grooming clients get to use the self dog wash once a month for free in between appointments. Sounds like a good setup.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know with my Shih Tzu x Maltese, when they get to about 7-8 months old and their adult coat starts to come in, they very easily get matted. Once the adult coat comes in, it is not as bad but I still clip them right down a couple of times a year to save having to comb them out all the time. Some are not hard to keep from getting matted and others are worse depending on the type of coat they have as they do not shed. They are not near as bad as Poodle crosses that have a more curly coat.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Four month old puppies never shed. At that age they are always in a coat growing phase and none of the hairs are mature enough to go into the shedding phase. You won't know what kind of coat he is going to have for a while. And as was mentioned, they have a coat change from puppy coat to an adult coat and that can happen as late as two or three years of age. The change over means lots of shedding that can lead to matting. The good news is that the adult coat sometimes has a better texture and is easier to maintain.

Sounds like you are off to a good start, do keep up on the brushing!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Poodle owner here!

Brushing is great for touch-ups, but if you plan to keep his coat longer than a half inch or so at any point, I'd also invest in a metal greyhound comb. I say 'invest' - but they're actually pretty cheap, so don't worry! They're great for getting down to the skin when you're combing. Brushes will make the surface nice and smooth, but on a longer coat they won't always get all the tangles close to the skin.

The coat change period - where they shed their puppy coat and their adult coat grows in - can be brutal for poodles. All that fluffy baby coat is falling out and getting tangled in the new adult coat. You might hit a period during his adolescence where you find you need to comb him daily, especially in problem areas (for us, that's armpits, around the ears, the 'bloomers' on his butt and the back of his thighs, and on his lower legs). But don't fear! It DOES get better. Eventually. The adult coat is often - but not always - easier to maintain than the puppy and adolescent coat. Sounds like you've found a pretty awesome groomer to help you through it, too, so you're on the right track!


----------



## eduller (Apr 16, 2015)

I randomly have this comb that I have no idea where it came from. It works well for getting all the way to the skin on his puppy coat. I have a slicker brush, but he doesn't seem to like it and the comb seems to work way better. The brush just kind of gets the top and gets snagged a lot more easily. With the comb, he'll lay there and let me brush him all night if I wanted to. http://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Company-GripSoft-Medium/dp/B0002AQPYS/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1431716353&sr=1-1&keywords=jw+pet+comb. I don't know if this is the "right" comb, but it's doing well for right now. I will definitely get a greyhound comb for when I'll need it, thanks for the tip!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks similar to the comb that was recommended by our breeder: Resco medium tooth. This is another option recommended by a different breeder: Master Grooming Tools greyhound comb.

Neither of mine really like the slicker, so I use the comb for much of their "brushing."


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

The poodle clipping and grooming book by Shirley Calstone is a great book that will teach you all the tools and how to brush and bathe. This will keep him in good shape between trips to the groomer. I do a labradoodle and his leg hair especially mats up in no time. It's the most thick and coarse hair to work with. We do a #4 all over and on ears and muzzle too, or he gets too hot otherwise. He's so wooly he's like a sheep! I trained my friend how to spritz, brush and comb him but it is very tough hair to keep up with. I'd have him done every 4-6 weeks. 

Congrats on your pup!


----------



## eduller (Apr 16, 2015)

Bingo post-grooming: 10% dog, 90% muppet. Not sure if the picture came through since I am on my phone but will post one later if not.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

He looks so fluffy!

The comb you have is probably fine. Greyhound combs aren't anything special - just metal combs with tines a bit closer together on one half, and a bit wider apart on the other half. Mine only cost $10 or so. You just don't want something super narrow (like a flea comb) or super wide apart as your only comb, though both can come in handy occasionally.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

eduller said:


> View attachment 202554
> 
> Bingo post-grooming: 10% dog, 90% muppet. Not sure if the picture came through since I am on my phone but will post one later if not.


Adorable!!!

My grandma's Goldendoodle's hair gets sooo matted. She says she will brush him all the time but it just doesn't seem to matter. He sees the groomer about every 6-8 weeks for a clip down. He has an impossible coat. It's like he has the Golden hair underneath and the Poodle curly coat on top.

Here's Bently.


----------

